
We analyzed 16,625 papers to figure out where AI is headed next - sonabinu
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612768/we-analyzed-16625-papers-to-figure-out-where-ai-is-headed-next/
======
zunzun
TLDR: this analysis revealed that 14,873 of the 16,625 papers in the study
contained the letter "r", allowing the study authors to conclude that many
future papers will very likely also contain this same letter.

